# recent find - original owner 1965 Coppertone 3 speed Trigger Shift Sting-ray



## GWLW7272 (Apr 19, 2019)

can't wait to detail this beauty


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 19, 2019)

Very nice,  looks like it was well cared for .


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 19, 2019)

Did you get a story about how this one stayed so nice?  Always fun to get their recollections


----------



## stoney (Apr 20, 2019)

WOW, great bike Gary. Love the way great Coppertone paint glows.


----------



## GWLW7272 (Apr 20, 2019)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Did you get a story about how this one stayed so nice?  Always fun to get their recollections



it was acquired from the neighbor of the original owner - couldn't get much detail other than it was his childhood bike & it's been hanging in the garage for 50 years


----------

